
Teen mastermind of Twitter hack was involved in fatal home invasion, say police - donjorgenson
https://www.tampabay.com/news/hillsborough/2020/08/04/tampa-teen-accused-in-twitter-hack-linked-to-deadly-home-invasion-records-show/
======
IXxXI
Nice cover story to gloss over what really happened.

17 year old will never be caught. His identity is entirely fictional.

------
burke_holland
Seriously looking forward to this movie. Jessie Eisenberg maybe?

------
kanobo
He's not doing himself any favors by making that super creepy face for his
mugshot...

~~~
jccc
He didn’t.

Like many teenagers do, especially in this kind of situation, he was looking
down, not making eye contact. The police then order him to look at the camera
to get their mugshot. We can probably assume they didn’t ask nicely.

It’s to the advantage of police that they take (and release) the very worst
possible mug shot of their perp when they can get reactions like yours.

~~~
celloductor
lol it's not a beauty contest. if you line up for a picture, expect a picture
to be taken. you don't get to pick the best shot out of ten.

------
inetsee
I had to click four times to close popups before I could read this article.
What is the internet coming to?

